# Slow computer for absolutely no reason.



## violentVoice (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello, my computer is slow for no reason. I am running on Windows 8.1 with a Packard Bell Computer.
System Specs:
Packard Bell
Windows 8.1 Operating system
AMD A4-5000 APU processor with 1.50 GHz
6GB RAM
( Please thouroughly read everything I am about to say )
I am at the end of my rope here as to why my computer is running ridiculously slow. I have used Norton Internet Security to eradicate every piece of malware, tracking cookie, trojan, virus, etc.
I have looked through my registry and manually deleted any and all useless keys left by deleted programs and every single harmful registry key from there and still no improvement. I have used the Disk Defragmenter many times but my PC doesn't get fragmented much at all. I hae used the Disk Cleanup to free all the space I can and my computer is really clean and uncluttered. It can't be the internet connection I have since this slowness does not affect anyone else in my house, just me. 

So to recap:
Perfectly clean registry, devoid of harmful keys or useless software keys
No trace of any piece of malware/trojan/tracking cookie/virus, etc.
Fully optimized using Disk cleanup AND Defrag
No internet troubles for anyone else, just me so it must be my computer.
Also, my computer does not have very many programs or files on it at all.

So, my question is this:
Taking all of that into account, what could possibly be causing my computer's slowness?
I just don't know what to do anymore and it is very frustrating.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome to TSF.

3 reasons your computer is slow:
AMD A4-5000,
Norton,
Packard Bell.

A similar PC to yours benchmarked: PassMark Software - Display Baseline ID# 271766

There's a distinct possibility that NIS might have missed something or wrongly flagged something as suspicious and removed it.

If I were you, I'd begin by running a check for any remnant malware and removing heavyweight software like NIS: NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum <- study this carefully and follow it as closely as you can.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Not every piece of malware gets detected by antivirus or malware programs so satrow's suggestion would be a wise precaution.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

If there was 'no reason' it would not be slow.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Nortons is a virus in itself and a system resource hogger.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

greenbrucelee said:


> Nortons is a virus in itself and a system resource hogger.


I agree and would remove NIS with the Norton Removal Tool - 

http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN146

Reboot upon completion.

Install MSE - http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/security-essentials-download

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Two anti virus programs will slow down the system also and mke the system unstable. Is Windows Defender (anti virus) disabled? We recommend using that and not Nortons as mentioned it is a huge resource hog. Uninstall Nortons then use the Nortons Removal tools here. https://support.norton.com/sp/en/us/home/current/solutions/kb20080710133834EN_EndUserProfile_en_us


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

I guess it depends on your system, but I've been using Norton Anti-Virus since I purchased by laptop back in December. It does have an I-7 processor, 24 GB SSB. I've had no problems with Norton and don't have any impact when it is running background jobs. These days, it is wise to "overbuy" on computer resources so you don't run into these problems.


----------

